# Temporizador programable dias



## jjuannn (Ene 10, 2008)

Hola a todos, les escribo porq estoy metido en un proyecto y necesito crear un dispositivo mediante el cual, pasado un número programable de dias, cierre el paso de corriente; pues he leido lo de los temporizadores que ya hay en el foro pero estos son solo de segundos o minutos; la idea que tengo por el momento es la siguiente:
como el dispositivo tiene q funcionar con baterias, pensaba hacer un oscilador de 1 Hz con un pic pequeño, y con este alimentar a un contador de horas (puede ser con SN74LS190, segun recomendaciones de otro tema del foro https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f25/contador-programable-dias-horas-minutos-segundos-5641/ , este alimentaría otro pic pequeño donde se programarian las horas necesarias y al alcanzarlas se interrumpiria la corriente con un BJT.

Mis dudas están en que no sé si tenga muchos componentes, lo que haga q la bateria se descargue muy rapido. 
si alguien tiene una mejor idea, le agradeceria q la compartiera, 

Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2008)

CD4060 Oscilador + divisor hasta 2e14


http://www.intersil.com/data/fn/fn3317.pdf


----------



## alexrn (Oct 11, 2009)

hola tambien estoy creando un proyecto parecido, mi sistema es como una agenda anual donde se puedan graban diferentes eventos durante el año y accionar en el evento llegado un aparato.  gracias de abtemano


----------

